# the sheetrock job from hell



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Do you really want to see me like that :blink:


I mean, it is Halloween.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Like E says, post up the pics


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Is it Monday yet?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Snobnd said:


> Hopefully I'll have pictures for you guys on Monday wait to you get a load of what I have to do.
> 
> The guy who started it got fired.


I can only imagine...
Did it look something like this one? :laughing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGqgEprkB2k


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

EthanB said:


> It's called a yoga studio.


Oh crap! You're right. I had it all wrong up to this point!


As for the drywall, that's why they put joint compound in 5 gallon buckets.
:whistling


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I can only imagine...
> Did it look something like this one? :laughing:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGqgEprkB2k


Paul I would have to say that would be an easier job then the one I have in front of me.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Snobnd said:


> Paul I would have to say that would be an easier job then the one I have in front of me.


T&M for sure! :rockon:
Can't wait to see the pics. :devil:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Snobnd said:


> Paul I would have to say that would be an easier job then the one I have in front of me.


OH! I gotta see this!


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

2nd floor


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Homeowner GC? Looks nasty----


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Snobnd said:


> 2nd floor


Have fun! :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Exposed beams on the floor - haven't seen that before...

I don't get any of it:blink:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

That's what they make tape and Spackle for... :whistling


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

The beams on the second floor are to hold the building together after I finish taping they're going to remove the floor so basically it's temporary staging 

It's an old post and beam house so nothings level nothing's plum nothin Square.

The sheet rocker who did most of the work was fired and now I find all the screws are proud because he used. A regular screw gun.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> T&M for sure! :rockon:
> Can't wait to see the pics. :devil:


You guessed it T&M brother.


----------



## nailomatic (Oct 23, 2014)

Snobnd said:


> The beams on the second floor are to hold the building together


Wait a minute. They want the sheetrock done before the framing? :blink:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

nailomatic said:


> Wait a minute. They want the sheetrock done before the framing? :blink:


No all the framing is done ( if you can call it that)


The beams will stay to hold all the walls together it's only the floor that disappears and then trim out.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Owner deserves to pay "premium plus" for that job. Geez.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

MarkJames said:


> Owner deserves to pay "premium plus" for that job. Geez.


I'm not going to milk it but I have a lot of obstacles to go around with the beans so its just a smooth steady pace.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Snobnd said:


> I'm not going to milk it but I have a lot of obstacles to go around with the beans so its just a smooth steady pace.


Sure, and I don't mean "milk it". But there's added headache cost for what they're trying to achieve. That's kind of obvious, but we've probably all had the "Whuuuu, how much??!!" conversation to fix it or do it properly.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't get It ! That gig makes no sense!

Was the last drywaller run off ? Or did he just jump out the window!!

How are they going to remove the beams without trashing the wallboard? 

That whole scene looks like a good idea gone bad! I hope you live through that without any broken bones ..


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

The OP has not been very helpful - neither in describing the final results, or in sharig the controlled substance that makes it so crystal clear to him. 

My imagination suggests this (when all the misery is said and done):


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> The OP has not been very helpful - neither in describing the final results, or in sharig the controlled substance that makes it so crystal clear to him.
> 
> My imagination suggests this (when all the misery is said and done):


Oh ! I see! The second floor Is a temp scaffold .. Like said.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> The OP has not been very helpful - neither in describing the final results, or in sharig the controlled substance that makes it so crystal clear to him.
> 
> My imagination suggests this (when all the misery is said and done):


Unfortunately the general contractor is not going to cover the beans.... I think he's going to spray them like an industrial look and paint them black.

I think when I get done and they tear out the floor they're going to trash the walls.... I offered to do it in upstairs first ...downstairs second...

There are no drawings there are no blueprint I'm just the guy who's coming to rescue the sheetrock taping portion of the job.


When I'm done I don't care what they do with the place.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

The last drywaller got fired for drug use and not showing up enough.... Among other things.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

If only he had shown up, he could do all the drugs he wanted...


----------



## Andrew6127 (Aug 14, 2012)

Snobnd said:


> 2nd floor


wow, I used to think I did thee worst drywall work ever. 

Good luck.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Sno...........You can do it. Finish the upper area. Take down temp floor. Finish lower section. Yes it is not your every day kinda job, Make it worth your while. 

Good luck and keep us posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tommy gun.


----------



## nailomatic (Oct 23, 2014)

This ... thread ... is ... awesome! 

First, OP, I'm having some laughs here, but *not* at your expense. You are cool. I'm just amazed at what you walked in to. Not about you. Any negativity in my following posts is directed at the circumstances and *not* at you. If you can make this work, then more power to you! 




Snobnd said:


> There are no drawings there are no blueprint


Too bad the architect doesn't do plans? I'm wondering what the township inspector is supposed to look at? No place in the building where a set is nailed to a wall? No Staples Copy Centers? Reshingling a roof or installing a few windows maybe. But this? Ouch. 

Hope the GC doesn't have any nasty competitors. One phone call to the township could ruin his day. 





Snobnd said:


> The last drywaller got fired for drug use and not showing up enough.... Among other things.


Sounds like he was perfect for this job? If only he could have shown up more often? Be sure to get some money up front. 





Snobnd said:


> I think he's going to spray them like an industrial look and paint them black.


OP Take lots of pictures of your nice finished work before it gets broken and hit with black overspray. They may come in handy when the homeowner starts to complain. I hope the framers are cool. I imagine it's going to look like a war zone when they are finished. Any tobacco chewers? 




Snobnd said:


> When I'm done I don't care what they do with the place.


I do! It's too bad that you will leave this job after the sheetrock. I would have liked to hear more about the final results! PLEASE keep us informed of how this goes. 


Please keep posting! I hope this thread never dies! 

arty:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

I kinda' lost track of this thread when the first set of pics stopped flowing... :whistling


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> Sno...........You can do it. Finish the upper area. Take down temp floor. Finish lower section. Yes it is not your every day kinda job, Make it worth your while.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted. :thumbsup:


I spoke with him earlier this morning he said no keep going I want all three coats before I take the floor down.... what a jackass... I think the painter asked him to keep the floor up so he can get the upstairs done.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

KAP said:


> I kinda' lost track of this thread when the first set of pics stopped flowing... :whistling


Here's a picture of the old exposed beams.


----------



## nailomatic (Oct 23, 2014)

What the heck? I pictured the ceiling being 18 ft high? That painter is pretty persuasive.

Can't he stand on one of those pails?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Snobnd said:


> Here's a picture of the old exposed beams.


I dunno'... this picture is more pleasant to look at... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Tomorrow I'll post a picture from the outside so you understand how the building is laid out.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

As promised a picture of the outside building.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Snobnd said:


> Unfortunately the general contractor is not going to cover the beans.... I think he's going to spray them like an industrial look and paint them black.
> 
> I think when I get done and they tear out the floor they're going to trash the walls.... I offered to do it in upstairs first ...downstairs second...
> 
> ...


I know exactly the kind of client you have.

They buy a claptrap, see a couple pieces of wood exposed, and think they'd better build a cathedral around the architectural equivalent of John The Baptists long lost finger.

In their mind (theirs not ours), they envision a future su-war-re (wine party) where women with pinched lips and men with tiny hands and lispy voices tell their gracious host how lucky they were to find an artisan they could trust around the children.

Just take the Dramamine and smile. It pays well ifn you play your cards right.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

It sucks everytime trying to cover nails to either pull out a screw gun a hammer or screwdriver to get the screws below the surface,,,.....arrrrrrrr

OK I'm better..... I will take a few photos tomorrow to show you my progress.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

KAP said:


> I dunno'... this picture is more pleasant to look at... :whistling :laughing:





Stay away from the one on the right, she's jailbait.


----------

